# Nissan WGNC34 project



## themidnightgarage (Sep 8, 2016)

Well it's not really a skyline this is probably the best place to post it on this forum. Either way this is the stagea project:

the timing belt is snapped so it needs to be replaced and now the RB25DET needs to be rebuilt 






We dropped it off with the supra at the naval base not too long ago so now I can work on it 






Pretty much have everything to fix it now and I just need to drop the head off


----------

